# Add Vegetable oil to diet for a silky coat



## maltesersx3 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have 3 beautiful maltese that get fed Orijen, however when i took them out recently someone commented their coats are frizzy and not silky. As they used to own a Maltese until she passed away at the age of 18yrs, she suggested i add Vegetable oil to their diet to improve the condition of the coat. Has anyone tried this as a supplement to their doggies food to make their coats silky?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmmm I have never heard that before! But I would think EVO or another high quality oil would be better then VO. I use to give our GSD and Dobie one raw organic egg a week, mixed in with their dry kibble and they had beautiful coats.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I would stick with Salmon/fish oil or coconut oil.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I dribble a little virgin coconut oil on her dry kibble a few times a week but personally I wouldn't give vegetable oil to mine (that's just me though).


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I gave olive oil to my dogs for a while until I switched to coconut oil. I usually give mine fish oil in the morning and coconut oil in the evening. I think it definitely helps the coat. But you also have to remember that genetics and grooming products and brushes also affect the coat.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yikes. Please stay as far away from vegetable oils as you can, as they're not the healthy oils we were led to believe. All vegetable oils, with the exception of olive oil, wreak havoc on the body. I doubt these oils would make hair silkier, and even if they did, your Malts' health wouldn't be a good trade-off for silky hair. As the others have mentioned, unrefined coconut oil is highly recommended. Fish oil is great, too. Good luck!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I give mine Canine Shine made by Omega Fields as a suppliment. Its mostly ground flax and is not greasy as adding a regular "oil". Let me see if I can find the website.It has a nice nutty flavor and dogs seem to like the taste. I just sprinkle some on the kibble.

I found Omega Horseshine (a friend suggested it) when we had our Rescue Rocky Mountain Horse "Smokeybones". he was in terrible condition especially his coat and now ( 3 years later) his coat is shiny and strong and he is deep brown and looks like Hershey Syrupwith strong hoofs/mane /tail. 

Then I found that they have a Canine version so I recently got some. I wanted to enhance strong shiny coat and healthy skin. Its too soon to really rate it but I really think it will help and they seen to like the taste( and the youngest 2 Malts are somewhat fussy eaters)

Here is their website Horse Health Product Horseshine Omega 3 Flax Feed Supplement by Omega Fields


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Vegetable oils are highly inflammatory poisons. If you want to add something for the coat, then add coconut oil, or fish oil. Olive oil is a fruit, and is okay but not as beneficial as fish oils.


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I give either the coco oil or coco chips to Lola and she loves them.

I wouldn't give veggie oil


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use liquid flaxseed as a supplement once a day.


----------



## maltesersx3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions, i will definitely look into coco oil and Fish oils and stay away from Veggie oils. At the moment i don't give them any supplements so i hope to see some improvements soon.


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the fish oils and the cocunut oil as well :thumbsup:


----------

